# Tried to end my employment Tuesday



## Mr. Ed (Jan 28, 2021)

It started Monday at noontime. Coworker "C" said she wasn't to be disturbed while eating lunch as I answered the med door bell. Resident "A" asked to speak to "C" I said she could not come to the door, "A" became agitated, kicked and banged the door until "C" attended to him. 

"C" is new-hire RC who has very little experience in the human service field. "C" provided special treatment (favoritism) to "A" crossing  boundaries. 

Later 'C" spoke to assistant manager about incident, I told "C" she put me in an awkward place answering to "A" who, by your word was not available. "C" with voice raised confronted me. That evening at end of my shift, I approached "C" and said I was sorry for the misunderstanding. Yelling at me "C" refused my apology and said she was not sorry. 

When I got home, I wrote HR, Program Manager and assistant manager to request an end to my employment given the fact I am forced to stop working anyway as my position will be terminated in 30 days. Next day HR and PM told me if I ended employment before the arranged time I will not collect unemployment benefits. I asked if I may return to work Friday, it was agreed. 

February, 10 is my retirement party at work and the 14th is my final day.


----------



## bowmore (Jan 28, 2021)

Good for you! When you BS bucket is full, it is time to go


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2021)

Roll on Valentines day... time to get some roses in your life and cast off the thorns


----------



## MrPants (Jan 28, 2021)

It's unfortunate there's many self serving bullies in so many work places. Protect your future income and just go through the motions for another couple weeks. Enjoy a little down time after your gig ends


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 28, 2021)

Tell "C" she should take a long walk on a short pier!

I hope you enjoy yourself afterward.


----------



## old medic (Jan 29, 2021)

Dont fret it... stick it out and get the very most you can out of them..... 
And If A starts running of at the mouth smile and remember your counting Days,,,
And I wound defiantly raise up a finger to show her theres one day left....


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jan 29, 2021)

Sincerely appreciate everyone on SF, you are all great in my book.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 29, 2021)

Just hang in there and cross off the days until you start a new chapter in your life.  I wish you well.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 29, 2021)

If I'm ever forced to quit I'm gonna be a HUGE PITA until my last day. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 29, 2021)

Ed I don't know where you work but it sounds like you encounter the same kind of crappy people to work with that I do. For some reason people in healthcare are just nasty to get along with. Not sure if it's just all the stress or just the people themselves. I'm sorry you have to go through that.


----------



## Lee (Jan 29, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> Sincerely appreciate everyone on SF, you are all great in my book.


And just think, once retired you will have lots more time to spend with us. Happy upcoming retirement.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 29, 2021)

The title "Human Resources" for companies is a dirty joke.


----------



## funsearcher! (Jan 29, 2021)

The last few weeks are the worst but you can focus on your future and you should be able to get through.


----------



## Knight (Jan 29, 2021)

Why is it when you are on vacation days fly by. But in a situation like Mr. Ed has waiting for your final day at your job the days seem like weeks. If there are any unused sick days or vacation days  I'd use those to minimize the time left.


----------



## Geezerette (Jan 29, 2021)

I’m horrified at what happened to you, and that you were threatened with loss of benefits. Sure hope you can get through the remaining time in one piece. Everything here is certainly pulling for you!


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 29, 2021)

Knight said:


> Why is it when you are on vacation days fly by. But in a situation like Mr. Ed has waiting for your final day at your job the days seem like weeks. If there are any unused sick days or vacation days  I'd use those to minimize the time left.


I don't know what his situation is but here when we're about to leave we can't take vacation. They have to just pay us for it.


----------



## Dana (Jan 29, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> The title "Human Resources" for companies is a dirty joke.



Care to explain what you mean?  Every story has two sides you know.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 29, 2021)

Only a couple of days left in January and the 2 weeks in February will be here before your know it.  Never look back, Ed.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 29, 2021)

I would make a "short-timers chain" out of paperclips marking the number of days you have left.
Hang it in a prominent and remove one paperclip every day.
This will prove surprisingly satisfying. 
Sooner or later someone will ask you what it is for, and when you tell them
... they will be very envious. That is supremely satisfying.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 29, 2021)

Happy for you, Mr Ed!!!!  You apologized, which was very nice of you (not sure it was your place to do the apologizing, so it was extra nice of you)
14 days...fiddle dee dee...you can do that standing on your head...and then PAR...TEEEE


----------



## Gaer (Jan 29, 2021)

I wonder how you are going to say goodbye on your last day?  You should think of something REALLY SPECIAL!!!!


----------



## Jules (Jan 29, 2021)

In the meantime, make a paper trail of everything that’s been happening. 

Don’t burn any bridges.  You might want to work part time at some other place.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 29, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I wonder how you are going to say goodbye on your last day?  You should think of something REALLY SPECIAL!!!!


I had given the site paper copies of all my test and mathematical procedures as required by my contract, but I was so ticked off at them that I pulled up the digital copies and made a few changes to my equations. They were screwed if they ever tried to "cut and paste."

So if you can, plan something special for them that they won't see coming.


----------



## Gaer (Jan 30, 2021)

Pecos said:


> I had given the site paper copies of all my test and mathematical procedures as required by my contract, but I was so ticked off at them that I pulled up the digital copies and made a few changes to my equations. They were screwed if they ever tried to "cut and paste."
> 
> So if you can, plan something special for them that they won't see coming.


Pecos!  How could someone as saintly as you be party to such a dastardly deed?  hahahaha!
I think that's so funny!


----------



## Pecos (Jan 30, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Pecos!  How could someone as saintly as you be party to such a dastardly deed?  hahahaha!
> I think that's so funny!


Dastardly, .... Love it.
Saintly, ..... I don't know.
But nobody should be completely predictable. (And I am pretty sure that you share that trait.)


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 30, 2021)

LMAO @Pecos! My aunt years ago when she left the college she worked at in Arkansas they were POd cuz she took the rolodex that SHE made years and years before. Plus she took all her info on everything she did for the day to day running of things. She was a secretary there. They were so lost that they called her at home after she retired wanting that information and she laughed and hung up on them.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 30, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Dastardly, .... Love it.
> Saintly, ..... I don't know.
> But nobody should be completely predictable. (And I am pretty sure that you share that trait.)


Why Pecos...I'm *surprised* at you! Pleasantly! Aaahahahahahahaha.

@Mr. Ed You must've really been burned up wanting to quite with such a short time left. Unfortunately quitting cancels out eligibility for unemployment like was already mentioned. Good thing you were made aware before you resignation was accepted. I was thinking what others pointed out ....being a short timer, you can bite the bullet and hang in there until the end. I agree that it was gracious of you to apologize.

@MarciKS  I was able to leave early because I was able to take my week or week and a half of vacation before the start of my retirement. But I worked for the state. I imagine private employers each have their own policies about that.


----------



## Knight (Jan 31, 2021)

paragraph from post #1

"Later 'C" spoke to assistant manager about incident, I told "C" she put me in an awkward place answering to "A" who, by your word was not available. "C" with voice raised confronted me. That evening at end of my shift, I approached "C" and said I was sorry for the misunderstanding. Yelling at me "C" refused my apology and said she was not sorry."

When "C" spoke to assistant manager were you present? 

If not, did the assistant manager corner you later & ask you about the incident? 

I'm not understanding why you apologized to "C"


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jan 31, 2021)

Knight said:


> paragraph from post #1
> 
> "Later 'C" spoke to assistant manager about incident, I told "C" she put me in an awkward place answering to "A" who, by your word was not available. "C" with voice raised confronted me. That evening at end of my shift, I approached "C" and said I was sorry for the misunderstanding. Yelling at me "C" refused my apology and said she was not sorry."
> 
> ...


I apologized to that day as a gesture to put past misunderstanding behind us and start new tomorrow. It is best to resolve issues particularly with coworkers to have minimum affect in work environment.
“C” is a new employee and with COVID a few long term employees have been let go, so it is with my job. Unless “C” does something terrible, she will continue to work there.

Funny, I spoke to the assistant manager Friday who brushed off the incident Monday as “a big misunderstanding” thereby showing me where her loyalty lied. 

Soon after “C” started working she had issues with a male coworker making a big deal over coworker “R” correcting/updating “C” alert regarding a resident. There seems to be a pattern of insignificant issues manifested by “C” and her history regarding males and/or male coworkers.


----------



## Knight (Jan 31, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> I apologized to that day as a gesture to put past misunderstanding behind us and start new tomorrow. It is best to resolve issues particularly with coworkers to have minimum affect in work environment.
> “C” is a new employee and with COVID a few long term employees have been let go, so it is with my job. Unless “C” does something terrible, she will continue to work there.
> 
> Funny, I spoke to the assistant manager Friday who brushed off the incident Monday as “a big misunderstanding” thereby showing me where her loyalty lied.
> ...


Thanks for the explanation.  It's a good thing you have your time in because it looks like "C" has a spot of favoritism that won't go away. That makes for a difficult working atmosphere.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 31, 2021)

It seems to me that for a new employee "C" has an awful lot of clout.  Is she related to or sleeping with a higher up. Or is she desired by one of the higher ups? As the song says: "Something, something just ain't right."


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 2, 2021)

Glad I'm retired.  I worked with a couple of real Cs back in the day.


----------

